# Battlefield 3: Spieler beschwert sich über PS3-Steuerung, Dice schießt scharf zurück



## SebastianThoeing (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Spieler beschwert sich über PS3-Steuerung, Dice schießt scharf zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Spieler beschwert sich über PS3-Steuerung, Dice schießt scharf zurück


----------



## BS-Guru (26. Oktober 2011)

der hat doch angefangen XD


----------



## shanert (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch hinaus ...

Wäre der Anfang gewesen "Ich habe den Eindruck, DICE hat noch mal etwas an der Steuerung geändert. Kann das sein?", dann wäre die Reaktion wohl entsprechend einfach ein "Nein, wir haben an der Steuerung nichts geändert." gewesen.


----------



## makke12345 (26. Oktober 2011)

Recht hat er  Blöde Konsolen


----------



## Alex005 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die aussage so gut wenigsten ist die klar verständlich!


----------



## billy336 (26. Oktober 2011)

lol naja, entwickler sind auch nur menschen xD


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. Oktober 2011)

shanert schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch hinaus ...
> 
> Wäre der Anfang gewesen "Ich habe den Eindruck, DICE hat noch mal etwas an der Steuerung geändert. Kann das sein?", dann wäre die Reaktion wohl entsprechend einfach ein "Nein, wir haben an der Steuerung nichts geändert." gewesen.


 

Genau DAS war auch mein erster Gedanke.
Wenn man bedenkt wieviel verbale Prügel man auch als Entwickler einstecken muß finde ich so eine Antwort auf diese "Frage" doch eher harmlos.


----------



## Yojinj (26. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich super. Sicher zahlen wir eine (oder auch mehrere) Firmen, wollen für unser Geld das BESTE, den BESTEN SUPPORT und alle die an uns verdienen sollen vor uns kriechen! Der Kunde ist KÖNIG!

Aber ehrlich, ein wenig Sachlichkeit und Höflichkeit ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt? Hat nicht so gut wie jeder Arbeitende eine Art Kundschaft, Auftraggeber oder sonst etwas?

Wenn jeder jeden so behandelt wie man es von anderen für sich selber erwartet und erhofft, hach dann wäre die Menschheit wunderschön. Leider ist es nicht so.

+1 Internet für Kertz


----------



## dangee (26. Oktober 2011)

kann den bisherigen Kommentaren nur zustimmen. Auch wenn die Antwort recht unförmlich ist; mal Tachelis und sicherlich mal ne ordentliche Portion Frust sind in das Gezwitscherte geflossen bei den nicht enden wollenden Angriffen seitens der user...


----------



## Fresh1981 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach ich finde es ganz lustig!
Klare und verständliche Antwort!


----------



## the-pulse (26. Oktober 2011)

einfaches motto: don't feed the troll ... shoot it


----------



## TryMission (26. Oktober 2011)

"Wir haben die Steuerung seid der Beta[...]" - SeiT bei Zeit!

Zum Thema: Richtig so. Offen, direkt und menschlich antworten. So antwortet jeder normale Mensch, wenn er etwas Dummes gefragt wird oder etwas Dummes zu hören bekommt. Viel besser als ein "Lieber User XYZ, wir danken Dir für Deine Rückmeldung, wir nehmen uns das Feedback eines jeden Community-Mitglieds zu Herzen blah blah blah"


----------



## Viper0201 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Verhalten absolut korrekt. Ich habe die BF3 Beta auf meiner PS3 gespielt und war zufrieden zumal man die Tastenbelegung jederzeit ändern kann. Die können sich doch nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## Khaos (26. Oktober 2011)

Joa, geht in Ordnung so. 

Bei unangebrachten und unwahren Beschuldigungen darf man schon mal ordentlich zurückschießen.


----------



## MrBigX (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das mit dem Crack hätte er auch weglassen können, aber ich würde deswegen keinen Aufstand machen.


----------



## tommy1977 (26. Oktober 2011)

SEIT der Beta. Nichtmal Readakteure bekommen diese einfache Sache gebacken.


----------



## toxin (26. Oktober 2011)

"Du bist auf Crack. Wir haben die Steuerung seid der Beta nicht mehr geändert"

Ich weiß natürlich nicht wer das übersetzt hat, aber wenn es ein Redakteur war dann tut es doch schon weh. Wer so einen Fehler macht schreibt auch Standard falsch.


----------



## HOTBLACK (26. Oktober 2011)

Find ich eigentlich in ordnung solange es nicht zur alltäglichen Konversationsform mutiert. Und der Typ hatte sich den Ausdruck 'Crack' verkneifen können. Hasch hätte es auch getan und hätte nicht so hart geklungen.


----------



## DasFaultier (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Spieler erlauben sich immer extremere und dreistere Töne und wundern sich wenn die Entwickler dann mal etwas explodieren? Srsly, was die sich so alles anhören dürfen - die Leute meinen weil sie sich übers Internet an die Entwickler wenden könnten sie alles machen & sagen. Anonymität lässt grüßen. Ich stehe voll hinter Hrn. Kertz!

Ps. "You're on crack" muss sich nichtmal auf "Du bist auf Crack" beziehen, gibt die ein oder andere Redewendung auch..


----------



## Wiget (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die Antwort ok,den manche Menschen würden es auch anders nicht verstehen,sondern würden weiter meckern. Mit so einer deutlichen Antwort,sollte das auch jeder verstanden haben.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

'Srsly trolled' sind harte Töne? 

Lasst mal gut sein, wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und, warum auch immer, meinen Unmut freien lauf lasse ... dann will ich als Kunde nicht mit "Bist du auf Droge?!" angelabert werden. 

Der User wird sich ja nicht aus Spass an der Freude über die Steuerung aufregen, seinen Controller wird er wohl auch nicht gewechselt haben. 

Anstatt sich produktiv mit dem Kunden"problem" auseinanderzusetzen kommt so ein Unsinn. Ein einfaches "Mir ist nichts bekannt, aber ich schau mal selbst ..." wäre sehr viel cooler gekommen.


----------



## froschrehbein (26. Oktober 2011)

Einen Kunden zu beschimpfen geht überhaupt nicht.
Als Kunde mit begrenzter Zeit und begrenztem Budget entscheide ich mich heutzutage aktiv für ein Produkt, für das ich nicht unbedingt wenig Geld ausgebe. Mit diesem Geld kaufe ich allerdings nicht allein die Lizenz zur Benutzung und den Datenträger, sondern eben auch den Support des Herstellers. 

Auch wenn die Beschwerde des Users sachlich falsch und vielleicht nicht überfreundlich formuliert wurde, sind Beschimpfungen dieser Art absolut das letzte, was ein Kunde akzeptieren muss. Guter Support zeigt sich auch dadurch, dass selbst den unfreundlichsten Kunden mit Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz entgegengetreten wird. Dies ist hier nicht der Fall und wäre für mich ein Grund, das Spiel in den Laden zurückzubringen, da Entwickler und Publisher dieses Titels anscheinend nicht auf mein Geld angewiesen sind - es gibt ja auch genug andere gute Produkte zu kaufen, deren Publisher und Entwickler sich vielleicht dankbarer über Feedback von ihren Kunden zeigen.

Ich habe selbst 4 Jahre im Technical Support eines großen Kommunikationsausrüsters gearbeitet und so manche unfreundliche Ansage bekommen, dennoch hätte es niemand in unserer Firma akzeptiert, wenn einem Kunden mit derartigen Beschimpfungen entgegnet worden wäre. Mit Sicherheit muss man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, allerdings wäre entweder ein freundlicher Hinweis auf die unveränderte Tastenbelegung oder pure Ignoranz solcher Aussagen ('Da stehen wir drüber!') bei weitem professioneller gewesen.
Evtl. sollte DICE darüber nachdenken, spezielle Technical Support-Kräfte zu unterhalten anstatt Entwickler direkt antworten zu lassen - diese sind oftmals sehr offen mit ihrer Meinung und schaden ihrer Firma oder deren Ruf.

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage überlegt hatte, mir BF3 zuzulegen, ist die Entscheidung nunmehr eindeutig dagegen gefallen, bis das Spiel für unter 10€ zu haben ist - denn mehr ist ein Spiel ohne vernünftigen Support im Fehler- oder Ärgernisfall nicht wert.


----------



## TraxXxtor (26. Oktober 2011)

ich finde die antwort in ordnung... und der typ soll nicht heulen... wir sind menschen und lernfähig... also wird er sich mit der steuerung auch nach 10 min zurechtfinden .... ist ja nicht so das er das laufen neu lernen muss....


----------



## haep2 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das einzig lächerliche an der Sache ist, dass PCGames inzwischen über jeden Pups-Post auf Twitter eine eigene News bringen muss, nur weil sie dann zum x-ten Mal dick und fett "Battlefield 3" in den Nachrichtentitel kleistern können...


----------



## Bulle1337 (26. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> 'Srsly trolled' sind harte Töne?
> 
> Lasst mal gut sein, wenn ich in einen Laden gehe und, warum auch immer, meinen Unmut freien lauf lasse ... dann will ich als Kunde nicht mit "Bist du auf Droge?!" angelabert werden.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke war ein Wortspiel 

Hat DICE es vielleicht geschafft daß die Steuerung verhunzt wird wenn man einen Crack benutzt? 

Errr, geht das überhaupt auf der PS3?


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der User wird sich ja nicht aus Spass an der Freude über die Steuerung aufregen, seinen Controller wird er wohl auch nicht gewechselt haben.



Kennst Du ihn denn? Es gibt mit Sicherheit genug kronisch-unzufriedene Kunden die Krampfhaft nach Fehelrn suchen.

Mir gefällt diese direkte, PR-freie Art, mal was besseres. Und wir wissen ja wie doll DICe auf die Community hört.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Errr, geht das überhaupt auf der PS3?


... das Spiel selbst wird ja bei der PS3 ( und 360 ) bei Raubkopien nicht modifiziert, also Glitches / Bugs wg. Cracks dürften eigentlich nur bei PC Spielen auftreten.  

Wobei mein PS3 'Jailbreak'-Wissen echt nur aus Medien wie c't bzw. Heise Security stammt, kA wieweit die Szene im Moment wirklich ist.


----------



## Kerusame (26. Oktober 2011)

ähm, mal so nebenbei aber beim twitteraccount von Alan steht eindeutig dabei dass das nur seine eigene meinung is und man keine seiner aussagen als antwort von EA oder Dice sehen soll!!

will sagen, mag vielleicht harsch gewesen sein, war aber nur 1 typ und nicht das ganze entwicklerstudio oder der puplisher der die aussage getätigt hat.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ähm, mal so nebenbei aber beim twitteraccount von Alan steht eindeutig dabei dass das nur seine eigene meinung is und man keine seiner aussagen als antwort von EA oder Dice sehen soll!!
> 
> will sagen, mag vielleicht harsch gewesen sein, war aber nur 1 typ und nicht das ganze entwicklerstudio oder der puplisher der die aussage getätigt hat.


... macht das jetzt ein Unterschied? 

Kennt noch wer das Blog von Boris Schneider ( Johne )? War auch sein privates Blog und trotzdem haben viele Leute seine Aussagen in den falschen Hals bekommen, eben weil er MS Mitarbeiter ist und sich damals um die 360 gekümmert hat.

Ich kann mich auch nicht bei Twitter 'hinstellen' und, Bsp., schreiben das ich Mercedes total scheisse finde und bin eigentlich Verkäufer in einem Autohaus, meinst du nicht das ich dann Konsequenzen fürchten müsste, egal ob das nun meine persönliche Meinung wiederspiegelt oder nicht? 

Wer öffentlich schreibt, und das ist bei Twitter der Fall, sollte man vor dem Absenden 2x nachdenken ... meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Oktober 2011)

genau so macht man es dice GENAU SO!


----------



## wurzn (26. Oktober 2011)

Finger weg von drogen. Vorallem crack. Recht hat er


----------



## Hannibal89 (26. Oktober 2011)

Einerseits wollen die User immer näher an die Entwickler heran und reden mit ihnen als wäre sie persönliche Freunde. Auch ihrem Ärger machen sie so Luft, aber wenn dann eine Antwort wie unter Freunden zurückkommt sind sie beleidigt. Also kann man es als Entwickler nur falsch machen. 
Da Dice schon zu Anfang eher die "Kumpel"-Schiene gefahren ist und der Community viele Freiräume und Einflussmöglichkeiten auf das Spiel gelassen hat, finde ich, dass sie ihrer Linie nur treu geblieben sind. 
Das ich sowas von Publisher EA, der nur an der Kohle nicht an der Meinung der Leute interessiert ist, nicht hören will dürfe wohl klar sein!


----------



## Orthus (26. Oktober 2011)

Find ich vollkommen richtig. Wer sich so (ungerechtfertigt?) aufregt, soll auch so eine Antwort bekommen. Die ganzen Whiner gehen mir nämlich auch aufn Sack.


----------



## Threadstone-01478 (26. Oktober 2011)

Richtig so, endlich mal ein frischer wind und keine ar***kriecherei


----------



## tarnvogL (26. Oktober 2011)

find ich gut so das DICE so reagiert. Diese wischi waschi Antworten kann ich nicht leiden. Wennd ie ANtorten berechtigt sind bzw keinen ernsthaft beleidigen, finde ich das gut.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (26. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten Leute flamen doch selbst ihrerseits die Entwickler. Einer hat mal Notch angeschrieben und meinte "Release 1.8 now you retarded neckbearded fat fuck!"
Und Notch meinte dann nur: Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus. 

Von daher find ich es gut, dass die Entwickler auch mal so zurückschießen.


----------



## Alexey1978 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann irgendwie beide Meinungen die hier so in den Kommentaren vertreten werden verstehen. Es ist glasklar, wenn ich beim Support von DICE eine solche Antwort bekäme, egal wie sehr ich mich in der Supportanfrage in meiner Wortwahl "vergriffen" hätte, wäre die Antwort nicht ok. Auf Twitter hingegen, sehe ich das etwas anders. 

Man muss das ganze auch mal aus Sicht des Entwicklers sehen. Die müssen in den letzten Wochen kräftig blöde Kommentare und Posts "wegstecken" und "drüber stehen". Nur irgendwann platzt jedem mal der Kragen. Irgendwann ist auch der ruhigste Typ so verärgert, dass er eben etwas deutlicher auf eine solche Frage/Feststellung reagiert. Ich würde ihm jetzt nicht auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen "Bravo, hast Du gut gemacht." aber ich kann den Twitter Post auch nicht verdammen als ungerechtfertigten Ausbruch dem "armen" Kunden gegenüber. Es war eben ein Twitter Post und keine Supportanfrage.

Ich kann es schlichtweg nachvollziehen und muss gestehen, dass ich vermutlich ähnlich reagiert hätte, wenn ich an seiner Stelle wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute flamen doch selbst ihrerseits die Entwickler. Einer hat mal Notch angeschrieben und meinte "Release 1.8 now you retarded neckbearded fat fuck!"
> Und Notch meinte dann nur: Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus.


Mal davon ab, dass diese Antwort mehr Stil hat, was hat die Aufforderung endlich 1.8 zu veröffentlichen mit Kritik zutun?


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Oktober 2011)

hätte das selbe getan.


----------



## Renox1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie geil! Richtig so!


----------



## jo0 (26. Oktober 2011)

Das macht Dice ja richtig sympathisch


----------



## Daishi888 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also im Prinzip finde ich, dass da nichts gegen zu sagen ist. Ich hätte ähnlich reagiert. Wenn man das Echo nicht vertragen kann, sollte man erst gar nicht so! anfangen. Alan ist bei Twitter als „Privatperson“ und nicht im Namen von EA unterwegs. *Oder doch?*
Wenn es sein *Job* ist bei Twitter Rede und Antwort zu stehen geht das natürlich nicht in Ordnung, da dann das Verhältnis Anbieter<->Kunde im Vordergrund steht und man, egal wie gereizt man ist oder wie sehr man „getrollt“ wird, eine gewisse Professionalität an den Tag legen sollte.


----------



## HardCoreStyler (26. Oktober 2011)

Rischtisch geil!


----------



## Nihja (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es richtig, wer dumm rumtrollt,hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

so,mein spiel ist nun gekommen,und ich muss leider feststellen das die jungs von EA so clever waren meinen seriencode über den anderen text zu drucken,,so das er unlesbar is,,,jetzt häng ich seit 20 min in der warteschleife


----------



## Vordack (26. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> so,mein spiel ist nun gekommen,und ich muss leider feststellen das die jungs von EA so clever waren meinen seriencode über den anderen text zu drucken,,so das er unlesbar is,,,jetzt häng ich seit 20 min in der warteschleife


 
ROFL 

Sorry, aber DAS muß echt ankotzen, in etwa so schlimm wie bei mir (mein Pre-Order Code für den Preload wird mir erst am 28. gemailt...)

Toi^3


----------



## Mantelhuhn (26. Oktober 2011)

sind bestimmt die cod kiddies, die sich auf kreis ducken wollen  die steuerung ist seit dem ersten  battlefield auf ps3 gleich...


----------



## stawacz (26. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Sorry, aber DAS muß echt ankotzen, in etwa so schlimm wie bei mir (mein Pre-Order Code für den Preload wird mir erst am 28. gemailt...)
> 
> Toi^3


 

ja das is echt übel,,,aber konnte den code mitlerweile entziffern


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag dieses blumige Geschwätz von diversen Politikern zum Beispiel auch nicht. Es ist schon in Ordnung, wenn jemand mal seine Meinung sagt, *aber *hier geht es ja auch um den Umgang mit den Kunden und da geht sowas in der Form eigentlich nicht.

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr schreibt einen Hersteller an, weil ihr diverse Probleme bei einem Spiel habt und ihr bekommt dann als Antwort: "Ey du Stricher, schmeiß deinen scheiß Aldi-PC weg und kauf dir was gescheites, dann kannste auch unser Spiel zocken."


----------



## springenderBusch (26. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung : Auf vernünftige Kritik vernünftig reagieren, aber auf falsche Aussagen auch mal mit klaren Worten reagieren, da viele über das Internet ein bischen Anerkennung und Aufmerksamkeit suchen und sei es mit möglicherweise völlig falschen Aussagen.


----------



## Draikore (26. Oktober 2011)

Find ich gut, wenn die Sache mit der Steuerung nicht stimmt. Ansonsten nicht angebracht ist ja ganz klar.

Wenn Kunden scheiße bauen und irgendeine scheiße schreiben die garnicht stimmt, dann ist so seine Antwort nicht schlimm.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds ok unter Zockern ist der Ton halt etwas lässiger. Wenn ich beim zocken völligen Mist baue und mich ein Team-Kollege fragt was ich denn geraucht habe nehme ich das dem auch nicht krumm.


----------



## Mentor501 (26. Oktober 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Find ich gut, wenn die Sache mit der Steuerung nicht stimmt. Ansonsten nicht angebracht ist ja ganz klar.
> 
> Wenn Kunden scheiße bauen und irgendeine scheiße schreiben die garnicht stimmt, dann ist so seine Antwort nicht schlimm.


 
Absolut richtig, zumal ich nicht weiss warum sich Menschen die sich Respektlos verhalten mit Respekt angeschrieben werden müssten.


----------



## KottHaufen (26. Oktober 2011)

Daumen hoch für den Entwickler. Nur weil sich so ein User wichtig machen möchte.
War ne klare Ansage.

Ich sag nur selbst Schuld wer sich den Shooter des Jahres "nur" auf ner Konsole antut.

Ich hab die Campagne halb durch und bin von den Ultra settings überwältigt.

MfG Haufen


----------



## UthaSnake (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach das zieht doch wieder ne Millionenklage nach sich wegen Beleidigung 

ich find der Mitarbeiter hätte etwas ironische klingen können, so wirkt diese Antwort einfach zu überzogen und etwas kindisch!

Unter Zockern ist der Ton halt lässiger? Stimmt schon, aber dieser Ton wird überall im Web angeschlagen, was eigentlich schon mehr traurig ist...


----------



## Tumblin (26. Oktober 2011)

Einerseits denk ich mir: Unprofessionell.
Der Kunde ist König, egal was für ein Sack er nunmal ist...das hab ich auch schon oft genug schmerzlich bemerken müssen.

Für die Szene usw. aber wohl vollkommen normal, und wer sich dumm benimmt und auf Twitter rumtrollen will muss damit wohl rechnen


----------

